# Melbourne Pictures



## marcossupra (Mar 12, 2011)

Open my blog I have many pictures of Melbourne - Great Ocean Road and Cardinia Resevoir where we can see wild Kangaroos.

Cheers
Marcos
Help on Australia


----------



## Shining Star (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello Marcos,

Thanks for the information through your blog. I find them useful.


----------



## brian_84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Marcos!
Nice blog!
I'm reading it now, very useful.
Drop by my thread.
http://www.australiaforum.com/general-chit-chat-news/9663-making-friends-around-globe.html
Cheers!


----------



## marryjack (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a keen on Photography. Wedding photography Melbourne is by far, the most exploited area of photography in the country. This is due to the fact that almost everyone requires a wedding photographer once in their lifetime, which has led to a substantial add to in the market cost for wedding photographers.


----------



## georgescifo (Sep 19, 2012)

Really amazing pics marcossupra . Thanks for the sahre..


----------



## Erin Nock (Jan 28, 2013)

nice pics.


----------



## FedUp (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay, all the pictures I have seen on this forum so far will not let me see. What should I DL to see them? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Char00 (Mar 3, 2014)

Looking to go Melbourne Sept/Oct 2014 - great pics! Thank you


----------



## jaheen100 (Dec 5, 2016)

hmmm enjoying pics , Thanks to add this .


----------

